# Washington co 2019



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Morels


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I’m on Arkansas \Oklahoma border and hunt both states.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jean Marie ,stormy , old elm y’all get n the feaver half bad as I am ? I’m ready to find em here this year had best finds come out Oklahoma last year Happy hunting.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I just saw the first confirmed morel finds in Alabama happened Tuesday, Feb. 19th. Won't be long for us.


----------

